# Top Drain Funnel Plugged Up and Pump Relocation Questions



## myrddin64 (Mar 22, 2021)

Hello folks, I have been working on my sons Z4 and found the drain funnel was filling up with water (pump stopped working) and decided to make a project out of it. We removed the top and found both drain holes to be plugged up with butyl rubber and also some rubbery stuff falling out of the headliner (I think). I wasn't able to free up the drain, I tried wire, and also some water from the pressure washer... sadly I have no compressor... I have a foot long concrete drill bit that I used on my drill to go into the drain and free up the clog... I felt some resistance about 3 inches in, then it popped through to a metal surface (where I stopped) and to be clear I had no intentions of drilling through the cars sub structure... Once I drilled the hole all the water rushed out, and if I fill it with fresh water it continues to do so at a very fast rate... some of the water I notice drips out of the under carriage under the door where the chassis holes are (normal?) but the majority comes out of the lower drain hole (I removed the drain tube and grommet on the bottom hole). Just wondering if anyone else in the BMW world has done this? Or did I not go in the right direction? Its a very bad design... and I had no other way to free it up (that I know of). I hate that its not more serviceable.

Second thing I want to ask... while we were in I found that once we removed the top the pump was in fact ok... it was the bypass valve that was stuck in... I was able to pull I tout and it tested to be working on the ground. so I want to try to clean that area up to see if it can be reliable again... if not Ill keep the boden cable off the bypass valve and just run with it as is till the pump fails 100%. However I also want to mount the pump in the trunk so its easy to swap when it does fail... can someone show me where the best place is to route the power wire and hydraulic lines... I have seen many posts but I cant tell for sure where they routed the lines. I want to pull the right hand side carpet off the wall of the trunk and mount it in that back corner and then cover it back up... I will most likely reuse the black case the pump was in and also the insulation stuff too...

any help would be awesome and pics are best if possible so I can visually see what to do. Id like to make it look as clean as I can.


----------

